
Does anyone actually *like* React these days? - diminish
https://mobile.twitter.com/dan_abramov/status/1006685205011234816
======
ropeadopepope
I dislike React these days. Parts of it are great. It still has the best
ecosystem of all the JS frameworks and the virtual dom diffing is still the
best in the business.

But, more and more, I'm having to adopt third party solutions to overcome the
limitations of React. First it was Redux, because global state makes more
sense than local state for anything non-trivial. Then it was Redux Router
because control flow in React sucks. Then it was Sagas, because controlling
side effects and limiting race conditions is crucial in a large React
application (and, once again, control flow in react sucks). Now I'm adding in
styled components because every other react styling solution I've seen has
serious drawbacks and limitations.

Only after adding all of that do I feel like we're getting to the place React
had intended when it was first released. Render functions are free of almost
all logic. Everything is declarative and composable. Most of my components are
now stateless, which makes everything so much simpler. Because of all of these
additions, there's very little 'React' there anymore. I realized the other day
that the more features of 'React' I jettison the happier I am with my
applications.

~~~
jinushaun
But these are not problems with React. Sounds like you want a framework, not a
library.

------
klez
> a certain barrier to entry because it needs JS knowledge

Maybe I'm missing some context, but what is this supposed to mean?

~~~
tannhaeuser
It means you'll need dedicated UI devs rather than have your backend/fullstack
devs rotate into front-end roles, as Agile postulates.

~~~
davman
Not if your backend is Node! :)

------
devxpy
There is also the tooling behind react, that makes it hard to use in NON node
environments.

Create react app is wonderful, but only if you're writing node backends.

Here is partial solution to this problem

[https://github.com/pycampers/react-pages](https://github.com/pycampers/react-
pages)

(I created that)

------
acjohnson55
I love React. Especially when strictly sticking to stateless functional
components. It's a truly elegant way to develop.

------
jitl
I like React.

------
tannhaeuser
React is the new Angular ("a next-gen UI layer") sucking just in a different
way.

~~~
strken
Can you elaborate on this? I've really only worked on my own React code or on
code where I have a lot of control over quality, and have no idea how it's
being used "in the wild" so to speak.

~~~
tannhaeuser
Yeah my comment was a bit trollish to get a discussion going. I actually
prefer React over Angular, but React is overused a lot IMHO where a basic
Ajax-y site would do and is much more adequate. Folks seem to over-engineer
using React to pad their resumes.

------
anothergoogler
Self promoters gonna self promote.

------
intothemild
I don't like react, it's way too messy, it doesn't feel as well designed as
other solutions. I walk away from job offers when they say "React", no matter
how amazing the idea or job is, I just do not want to work in it.

Most of the time when a company says "We use React" it translates to "we
rebuilt EVERYTHING in react, instead of going piece by piece."

